# my cars first true win



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

well i know they are not super cars but i beat a porche boxter s from a 20 mph roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i took him by 3/4 of a car.........he was my buddy and needless to say he was pissed, the only thing is, i think he is a granny shifter and maybe not know how to double clutch....so that may contribute, but all the same i still WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm not surprised ... !!! se-r's are monster dude.. don't sleep on them


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I beat a 944 porshe (i think thats the correct model) by 3 or 4 cars and this guy knows how to drive


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i know youre happy but we dont condone street racing here...


----------

